# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  STARS KOI OMOSAKO SHOWA and SHIRO GROW OUT 2014

## Admin Forum

*   BENTUK KEGIATAN:*

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas Showa dan Shiro bersertifikat dari OMOSAKO Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 110 ton milik Stars Koi Center, Bandung, selama periode 7 (tujuh bulan) dengan perlakuan sama.


*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada Juli 2014 dan berakhir pada February 2014

*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 7 bulan selama periode Juli 2014 hingga  Februari 2015
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 110 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai per varietas dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes ( overall beauty ).

*PARTISIPAN*

Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*

Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Showa Shansoku dan Shiro Utsuri, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

*http://omosako.web.fc2.com/oyakoi.html*

* MA II  Showa Shansoku*
Penangkar (Breeder) : Omosako Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : MA II , 83 Cm

FOTO INDUKAN :




* Zebra Jr  Shiro Utsuri*

Penangkar (Breeder) : Omosako Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi :  Zebra Jr,  82Cm

FOTO INDUKAN :





*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 110 ton milik Stars Koi Centre di Bandung










*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
FD Hi-Growth ( Stars koi food )


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati, maka dapat memilih  dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali ( moneyback Guaranteed ).


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN*

*HARGA*
*Harga 1 (satu) ekor ini ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan* *start awal, sbb :*


* Rp.      5.000.000, dengan kelipatan Rp.100.000* 

1. Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode LELANG. Start Lelang dimulai saat di posting pada hari Kamis *19* *Juni 2014 dan berakhir pada hari , sebagai berikut :*

*Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu 25 Juni 2014, pukul 21.30 WSK.*  

*Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis 26 Juni 2014,      pukul 21.30 WSK .* 
2. Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting Nomer ikan serta rupiah, Koi pilihannya

3. *Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat  lambatnya Tanggal 11 Juli 2014*

*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka* *panitia BERHAK* *untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2*.

4*. Jika Lelang sudah di tutup dan ikan yang tidak laku dalam lelang , tiap varietas akan di jual dengan harga satuan sebagai berikut :*

* Rp. 8.000.000 /      ekor* 
*Dan tetap dapat mengikuti Kegiatan Grow Out ini.*

5. Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening KOIs:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *441 1012 837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*

Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *[email protected]* , sms atau fax pada alamat yang akan ditentukan kemudian.


6. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara.


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Setelah kegiatan GO berakhir,pengambilan ikan dapat dilakukan dengan datang langsung ke Stars Koi  , Bandung.
atau pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh Stars Koi dengan *biaya di tanggung oleh pemenang*.
*
JURI*
Omosako Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing  masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I ( Grand Champion ), II ( Runner Up GC ) , dan III ( Second Runner up GC ) untuk masing  masing varietas. 

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).

*HADIAH*

*Juara dari masing masing Varietas, akan mendapatkan :*

Juara I : Rp. 7.500.000
Juara II : Rp. 5.000.000
Juara III : Rp. 2.500.000

*DOOR PRIZE*
*Untuk keseluruhan varietas*
Door prize 1 : Rp.5.000.000,
Door prize 2 : Rp. 3.500.000,
Door prize 3 : Rp. 2.500.000,
Door prize 4 : Rp. 2.000.000, 

dan door prize 5,6,7,8 pakan FD Hi-Growth (Stars Koi Food)  , masing masing 1 sak (15kg) . Untuk door prize hanya diperuntukan bagi PESERTA yang ikannya tidak menang dalam penjurian GO.

 
*Donasi*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## Admin Forum

*Ikan yang akan bertanding :*

*MA II Showa :*

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

   



*Zebra Jr Shiro :*

----------


## Jusri

Mantap ikannya, tapi start nya tinggi banget  :Cry:

----------


## engky

Impian nih hehehe

----------


## majin91

Emang ikan Bintang Gejora smua ini...>.<

----------


## owi

mantap ikannya om.... numpang lewat.... :Israel:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Singkatan dari apa ya.,
----  MA II ?

 MA II  Showa Shansoku
Penangkar (Breeder) : Omosako Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi : MA II , 83 Cm

----------


## 7dm

Huaaaahh... Bagus2 om admin.. Startnya bikin tabungan kempes..

----------


## jovie

Mantabbbb ikan2 nya... musti bobgkar celengan siapa ya?  ::

----------


## david_pupu

jebol jebol deh bulan ini wkwkwkwkwkwk

----------


## dalozt

Saya kok gak bs ngeliat foto2nya?

----------


## david_pupu

om dalozt fotonya  keluar ko om

----------


## absolion

body aduhai semua :Faint2:  :Faint2:  :Faint2:  :Faint2:  :Faint2: 
kela berat nihhhh :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:

----------


## epoe

_Masing2 5jt ..............................
_

----------


## Frozen-lo

Bagus2 ikany ,kantong lum mendukung...start so bid tinggi x...wkwkwwkw

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Om epoe udah absen hadir nih .....

----------


## epoe

_Masing2 5jt ..........................bu Admin._

----------


## stanleyjr.private

MA II Showa : 

No.10 = 5 jt  (a/n.asmuni)

----------


## ivanau

wah cakep2 min pengen ama showanya cuma uang jajan blom cukup  ::

----------


## Admin Forum

> _Masing2 5jt ..........................bu Admin._


baik om epoe

----------


## oasis

11,12,25 sing masing 5,1 jt

----------


## skyline_15_14

3 dan 21 : masing2 5 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Wah mantap2 ikannya.. Paling mantap om Ep  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

> Wah mantap2 ikannya.. Paling mantap om Ep


*paling Om HerryNogo yang timpain ...............*........................... :Pray2:

----------


## epoe

_Ya udah, kalau ngga boleh ....saya yg ini saja ..........................pertamax 5jt._ :Bathbaby:  :Bathbaby:  :Bathbaby:

----------


## m_yogaswara

Wow dashyat ikan2nya...semoga sukses GOnya  :Yo:

----------


## owi

wuih om epoe ngeborong GO nih... buat bahan koi's tahun depan ya om?

----------


## epoe

> wuih om epoe ngeborong GO nih... buat bahan koi's tahun depan ya om?


*hhhhehe ....tahu aja, musim kontes KOI mulai tahun depan .................hadiahnya besar*.  :Flypig:

----------


## Admin Forum

*REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 10   Rp. 5.000.000  by Asmuni
No. 11   Rp. 5.100.000  by oasis
No. 12   Rp. 5.100.000  by oasis
No. 13   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 16   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 17   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by .......................
No. 25   Rp. 5.100.000  by oasis
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



*
*Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu 25 Juni 2014, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis 26 Juni 2014,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## Rizal61

muraaaah beneeeer (dibanding KC Taniguchi Kohaku)

*nunggu last minute aja... cari yang khilaf ngga bid ikan terbaik  ::   :Rockon:

----------


## lankz

Misi om epoe.. Newbie ngikut satu yach.. 
No 16 @ 5,2 jt

----------


## epoe

> muraaaah beneeeer (dibanding KC Taniguchi Kohaku)
> 
> *nunggu last minute aja... cari yang khilaf ngga bid ikan terbaik


*Cocok Om Rizal,*
Begitu ................. meleng, sikaaat !!!  :Panda:

----------


## Admin Forum

*

REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 10   Rp. 5.000.000  by Asmuni
No. 11   Rp. 5.100.000  by oasis
No. 12   Rp. 5.100.000  by oasis
No. 13   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 16   Rp. 5.200.000  by lankz
No. 17   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by .......................
No. 25   Rp. 5.100.000  by oasis
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



*
*Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu 25 Juni 2014, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis 26 Juni 2014,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## Yusmanz

duhh... bikin ngiler nih.. tapi celengan dah gak punya, bobok kolam dahh....

----------


## demmy

30 - 5 jt 
32 - 5,1jt (punten om epoe)  :Hail: 
44 - 5 jt

----------


## demmy

Ooo sqlah liat no 32 blom di bid..  :Rofl:

----------


## demmy

No 25 - 5 jt - Galaxy koi (Purnomo)

----------


## demmy

Ralat 
No 25-5,2 jt Galaxy koi (Purnomo)

----------


## bagasichsan

Ngeri Ngerong  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: ... Indukan Showanya

----------


## 9KOI

11,12,16 @5,5jt om

----------


## andrywid

1 5jt
30 5.1jt

----------


## nikoibagus

salam kenal  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon: 

No. 25    5,3 juta   nikoibagus      :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:

----------


## Admin Forum

*

REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by andrywid
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 10   Rp. 5.000.000  by Asmuni
No. 11   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 16   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 17   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by .......................
No. 25   Rp. 5.300.000  by Nikoibagus
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.100.000  by andrywid
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



*
*Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## chandrab1177

Showa 22 5jt

----------


## lankz

Showa 16 @ 5,7 jt

----------


## 471LLA

Showa 17 --5,5

----------


## luki

Ikutan no. 3 .....5,5 jt

----------


## Admin Forum

*

REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by andrywid
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000  by luki
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 10   Rp. 5.000.000  by Asmuni
No. 11   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 16   Rp. 5.700.000  by lankz
No. 17   Rp. 5.500.000  by 471LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by .......................
No. 25   Rp. 5.300.000  by Nikoibagus
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.100.000  by andrywid
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## epoe

*Untuk Sementara ini dulu ..............................................!!!! 
*

----------


## fransagus

28 5.000.000

----------


## demmy

Jgn ada yg bid no can sy yah...  :Pray:

----------


## epoe

Koi dipilih berdasarkan metode LELANG. Start Lelang dimulai saat di posting pada hari Kamis *19* *Juni 2014 dan berakhir pada hari , sebagai berikut :*


*Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu 25 Juni 2014, pukul 21.30 WSK.* 


*Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis 26 Juni 2014,      pukul 21.30 WSK . ..........................*

----------


## owi

> *Untuk Sementara ini dulu ..............................................!!!! 
> *


no 9, kaya nya dpt nomer

----------


## demmy

Ini bakalan banyak yg nyesel sesudah lelang berakhir..  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hmmmm Ikan pilihan om Demmy bagus nih.





> Ini bakalan banyak yg nyesel sesudah lelang berakhir..

----------


## herrydragon

Ikutan ah 9, 5100 minta atu ya om Ep  :Hug:

----------


## Zone

No 13 dan 25 6juta

----------


## YudiHP

Ikutan ya Om Showa no.10 = 5,6jt

----------


## nikoibagus

no.9 showa 5,2 juta nikoibagus

----------


## epoe

> no.9 showa 5,2 juta nikoibagus


lho  :Target: .....ilang 2 Ekor, cari yang lain kenapa ? ................................

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

no.23 - rp. 5 jt

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by andrywid
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000  by luki
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.200.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 16   Rp. 5.700.000  by lankz
No. 17   Rp. 5.500.000  by 471LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi 
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by .......................
No. 25   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.100.000  by andrywid
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## demmy

> Hmmmm Ikan pilihan om Demmy bagus nih.


:shy: hehehe.. ada contekan om  ::

----------


## ekochen

no 24    5jt

----------


## Rizal61

> :shy: hehehe.. ada contekan om


welcomeback boss...  :Love:

----------


## epoe

_ya udah, kalau ngga boleh nawar dan ditimpain mulu .....no.14 (calon Kindai) 5jt._
 :Mad2:

----------


## demmy

> welcomeback boss...


Thanks bro.. welcome back drmana yah?

----------


## demmy

Maaf nih sebelumnya....knapa yah foto shironya kok kuning bgt? Padahal ikan aslinya jauj lebih putih??

----------


## nikoibagus

:Drum:  :Drum: 

 :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Rockon:  :Music:  :Music:  :Music:  :Music:  :Music:

----------


## herrydragon

9, 5300...

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by andrywid
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000  by luki
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.300.000  by Herry Dragon
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 16   Rp. 5.700.000  by lankz
No. 17   Rp. 5.500.000  by 471LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi 
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.100.000  by andrywid
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## nikoibagus

no. 15 showa 5 juta nikoi bagus
 :First: ..................... :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

_REKAP   SEMENTARA_








*SHOWA
*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000 by andrywid
No. 26 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 27 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000 by luki
No. 28 Rp. 5.000.000 by   fransagus

No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 29 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 30 Rp. 5.100.000 by andrywid

No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 31 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000 by Epoe
No. 32 Rp. 5.000.000 by demmy

No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 33 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 09   Rp. 5.300.000 by Herry Dragon
No. 34 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000 by Yudihp
No. 35 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 11   Rp. 5.500.000 by 9KOI
No. 36 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000 by 9KOI
No. 37 Rp. 5.000.000 by Epoe

No. 13   Rp. 6.000.000 by Zone
No. 38 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000 by Epoe
No. 39 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000 by nikoi bagus
No. 40 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 16   Rp. 5.700.000 by lankz
No. 41 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 17   Rp. 5.500.000 by 471LLA
No. 42 Rp. 5.000.000 by Epoe

No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 43 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 44 Rp. 5.000.000 by demmy

No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000 by ......................
No. 45 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000 by skyline_15_14
No. 46 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000 by chandrab1177
No. 47 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000 by Royal Merapi Koi
No. 48 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000 by Ekochen
No. 49 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................

No. 25   Rp. 6.000.000 by Zone
No. 50 Rp. 5.000.000 by   ......................




Untuk Showa   Shansoku berakhir pada hari Rabu 25 Juni 2014, pukul 21.30 WSK.

Untuk Shiro   Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis 26 Juni 2014, pukul 21.30 WSK .

----------


## epoe

_Yang ini belum ada calon penawar .......................ttp memang bagus Koq.  

_

----------


## Admin Forum

*


UPDATE FOTO TERBARU*

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UPDATE VIDEO TERBARU*

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by andrywid
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000  by luki
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.300.000  by Herry Dragon
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.700.000  by lankz
No. 17   Rp. 5.500.000  by 471LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.000.000  by skyline_15_14
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi 
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.100.000  by andrywid
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## Admin Forum

Up.........Up.......... :Target:   :Target:

----------


## jimmy 007

No.17: 5,6 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.32: 5,2 jt

----------


## nikoibagus

:Tea:  :Tea:  :Tea: 
 :Fish:  :Fish:

----------


## hero

Showa no.11 : 5,6 jt

----------


## nikoibagus

:Fish2:   :Fish2:

----------


## demmy

Nocan nya pd dicontekin  ::

----------


## viktor

no 9 = 5500

----------


## epoe

*belum tidur Om ...........*............. :Heh:

----------


## tarmacsl3

showa 25 : 6100 by tarmacsl3

----------


## epoe

_siapa yang GC ? ......................_

----------


## herrydragon

> _siapa yang GC ? ......................_


42 om Ep.. Jangan sampai lepas ya  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

_Yang GC mana ya ........................?_

----------


## epoe

> 42 om Ep.. Jangan sampai lepas ya


*siaaap om* ............................ :Fish:   siap mentungin .................

----------


## NiikanGatau

> *siaaap om* ............................  siap mentungin .................


ngeronda om...semangat terus walo kolam udah penuh...  :Rockon:

----------


## herrydragon

> *siaaap om* ............................  siap mentungin .................


Hahahah.. Ini GO harus semangat 45 om Ep  :Lock1:

----------


## epoe

> ngeronda om...semangat terus walo kolam udah penuh...


 :Rockon:  hahaha ......................

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa 11 Rp 5,6 juta (Slamet)

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 21    5,1 jt

----------


## Dony Lesmana

no 16   5,8 jt

----------


## demmy

Mulai nih pembalap senior pd turun.. wkwkwk ... ayoo papih donny :cheerleader:

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by andrywid
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000  by luki
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.500.000  by Viktor
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 5.600.000  by Hero
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.800.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 17   Rp. 5.600.000  by Jimmy 007
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi 
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 6.100.000  by Tarmacsl3
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.100.000  by andrywid
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.200.000  by Jimmy 007
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## Admin Forum

Jangan lupa ya Om................................... :Nono: 


Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari ini, Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  :Target:

----------


## 471LLA

Showa 17 - 5,8

----------


## demmy

Shiro 32 - 5,3

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Ehh Om Demy.. pa kabar

----------


## 471LLA

> Shiro 32 - 5,3


Pertahankan dengan sepenuh jiwa raga,,,   ::

----------


## demmy

> Showa 17 - 5,8


Merdeka ato gak dapet apa"...  :Becky:

----------


## demmy

> Ehh Om Demy.. pa kabar


Eh boss TWW, apa kabar boss??

----------


## 471LLA

> Merdeka ato gak dapet apa"...


Siaaaap Ko Demmy  :Becky:

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.000.000  by andrywid
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000  by luki
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 09   Rp. 5.500.000  by Viktor
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 5.600.000  by Hero
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.800.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 17   Rp. 5.800.000  by 4711LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi 
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 6.100.000  by Tarmacsl3
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.100.000  by andrywid
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.300.000  by Demmy
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................




Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Monggo dilanjut Om............. :Car:

----------


## nikoibagus

Siap jaga nomer masing2 makin malam jadi makin seru

 :Fish:  :Fish:  :Fish:  :Fish:  :Fish:  :Fish: 

 :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace: 

Tetapkan pilihan showa.............................................  .. :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:  :Help:

----------


## demmy

:Smash:  smoga komputer gak nge hang nih..  :Frusty:

----------


## Zone

Shiro 30 : 5.5juta
shiro 32 : 5.5juta

----------


## Zone

Showa 25 : 7juta (rasito)
Showa 8: 5juta

----------


## Smoker

Showa 01 - 5.5 jt
Showa 11 - 6jt

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 5.500.000  by luki
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.500.000  by Viktor
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.000.000  by Smoker
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.000.000  by Zone
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.800.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 17   Rp. 5.800.000  by 4711LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi 
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.000.000  by Rasito
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................




Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Last Lap for Showa Om............. :Peep:

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Showa no.13 = Rp. 6.100.000 
nuwun om

----------


## hero

showa 11 : + 100 rebo...

----------


## jimmy 007

showa 17 : plus seratus ribu...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa no. 3 Rp 5,6 juta

----------


## 471LLA

> showa 17 : plus seratus ribu...


Shows 17 : 6 MIDR

----------


## herrydragon

9 , 5600...

----------


## Zone

Permisi om slamet, no 3 6juta..

----------


## demmy

Mulai nih pd panas...

----------


## 471LLA

> Mulai nih pd panas...


Salip pakai trailler aja Ko Demmy  ::

----------


## demmy

> Salip pakai trailler aja Ko Demmy


Adanya becak  :Doh:

----------


## jimmy 007

showa 9 : + seratus ribu aja...

----------


## demmy

Pd galak nih bid nya...  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Permisi om slamet, no 3 6juta..


No 3, rp 6.1 juta.

Jgn ngebut2 yah om zone.

----------


## 471LLA

> Adanya becak


Becak bisa selap selip Ko Dem LOL  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om zone bid no 15 aja.
Itu kindai loh.

----------


## dalozt

Showa 23 saya bid +100rb jadi 5,1jt

----------


## william o

Om mau coba ikut GO nya ya. No 16 showa = 5,9 jt

----------


## Zone

> Om zone bid no 15 aja.
> Itu kindai loh.


Kurang suka om slamet... hahahaha

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.700.000  by Jimmy 007
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.100.000  by Rama ghaly putranto
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o
No. 17   Rp. 6.000.000  by 4711LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.000.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.000.000  by Rasito
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................




Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Last Lap for Showa Om............. :Peep: 

2,5 Jam lagi yah.............

----------


## Smoker

Showa 11 - 6.2jt

----------


## kpv

showa 05 - 5jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Best buy nih, semoga engga ada yg niban. :P

----------


## Zone

Showa 13 : 6.5juta

----------


## Zone

Shiro 37: 5.2juta

----------


## welly

Showa 24:5,1juta

----------


## demmy

55 menit sebelum berakhir..  :Rockon:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Showa no. 20 - 5 jt

----------


## Zone

An. Rudyanto no 9 : 5.8juta

----------


## ekochen

Showa 24 5,2jt

----------


## Zone

No. 5 : 5juta

----------


## Admin Forum

*
UP................Up...................  


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.000.000  by kpv
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.200.000  by Smoker
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.500.000  by Zone
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o
No. 17   Rp. 6.000.000  by 4711LLA
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.000.000  by Rasito
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.200.000  by Zone
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................




Untuk Showa  Shansoku berakhir pada      hari Rabu *25 Juni 2014*, pukul 21.30 WSK.  
  Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK . 

Last Lap for Showa Om............. :Peep:

----------


## demmy

15 menit lg?

----------


## epoe

_udah tutup ? ..........................bu Admin_  :Hand:

----------


## Admin Forum

> _udah tutup ? ..........................bu Admin_



Belum Om Epoe....... 12 menit lagi

----------


## Zone

No 5 : 5.1juta

----------


## oasis

Test test test

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Showa no 13 Rp. 6.600.000

----------


## Admin Forum

5 menit lagi......................

----------


## Anggit

ikutt .. no 11 rp 6.3 jt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa no. 3.. Jangan ada yg bid ya... Pleaseeeee

----------


## Anggit

no 3  .... hmm ga jadi deh  ::

----------


## hero

Ikut dong....showa 17: + 100 rb aje...

----------


## kpv

showa 05 - 5.2jt

----------


## Admin Forum

Detik....detik terakhir

----------


## Anggit

no 25 - rp 7.1 jt

----------


## oasis

No 11 tambah 100

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> no 25 - rp 7.1 jt


Bid ini engga yah...

----------


## Admin Forum

Closed For Showa....................

----------


## Zone

No 25 :7.3juta rasito
no 5 : 5.4juta
no 11 : 6.5 juta smoker

----------


## herrydragon

Walah malah kelewatannnnnn  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Frusty:  :Doh:  :Cry:

----------


## welly

Showa24:5.3juta

----------


## jimmy 007

Sdh close blm bu admin?

----------


## Admin Forum

> Sdh close blm bu admin?



untuk showa sudah closed Om

----------


## demmy

6,2 jt no 17

----------


## jimmy 007

Oh....gak pake perpanjangan ya?

----------


## hero

Rekapnya dong....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Showa no. 3 Rp 6.2 juta

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Perpanjangan 5 menit kan yah

----------


## Anggit

no 3- rp 6.25 dehh  ::

----------


## epoe

> Closed For Showa....................


 :Rockon:   :Evil:   :Painkiller:   :Hand:

----------


## hero

Dah finish kan ?

----------


## Admin Forum

*


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.200.000  by Zone
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................




Selamat kepada para pemenang Showa nya,,,,, 
dan untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir besok, Kamis *26 Juni 2014*,      pukul 21.30 WSK .

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> no 3- rp 6.25 dehh


Om Anggit, bukankah kolamnya sdh penuh ya ?

----------


## Admin Forum

> Perpanjangan 5 menit kan yah



Ga Om,,,,,

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wuiets......Admin nya joss....keras dan tegas...xixixiixixix.....mantaps..moga2 ikannya juga semantap admin nya.. Salam sukses luar biasa.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Yaaa padahal baru foreplay nih.

----------


## Admin Forum

> Yaaa padahal baru foreplay nih.




Haaaaaa......haaaaa.........

----------


## Smoker

wah uda habis ya. 
Dari segi komersil, ada baiknya ditegaskan bahwa tidak ad perpanjangan waktu dengan jelas, berhub kebiasaan lelang dikois yang ad perpanjangan waktu, karena juga jarang yang baca peraturan lelang kecuali jika ditulis dengan lebih menonjol. 

Tapi tetap salut, memang pantas jadi kegiatan kois, karena orientasinya tidak komersil dan tidak cari profit. Mantap dan salut.  ::

----------


## Zone

Ga tau kalau ga ada perpanjangan... jadi kehilangan inceran deh... 

setuju dengan om smoker...  ::

----------


## 471LLA

Waaks....showa, oh showa...  ::

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Smoker,
Bagaimana pendapatnya mengenai showa omosako ? Apakah ada pengalaman keeping showa omosako ?

Kalau boleh di share ke kita2 nih.

----------


## demmy

> Waaks....showa, oh showa...


Sorry keliwat om..  ::

----------


## Admin Forum

> wah uda habis ya. 
> Dari segi komersil, ada baiknya ditegaskan bahwa tidak ad perpanjangan waktu dengan jelas, berhub kebiasaan lelang dikois yang ad perpanjangan waktu, karena juga jarang yang baca peraturan lelang kecuali jika ditulis dengan lebih menonjol. 
> 
> Tapi tetap salut, memang pantas jadi kegiatan kois, karena orientasinya tidak komersil dan tidak cari profit. Mantap dan salut.




Terima kasih Om Smoker atas masukanya,,,, akan menjadi pertimbangan Kami untuk kegiatan-kegiatan berikutnya    :Peace:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Demmy perlu dihukum nih.

----------


## demmy

> Om Demmy perlu dihukum nih.


 :Pray:  :Hail: .. ampyuunn om.. sambil nina bobo in anak...jd ikut bablas..

----------


## Zone

> Om Smoker,
> Bagaimana pendapatnya mengenai showa omosako ? Apakah ada pengalaman keeping showa omosako ?
> 
> Kalau boleh di share ke kita2 nih.


Om slamet, om smoker pengalaman dengan shiro dan tancho shiro dari omosako.....

----------


## Smoker

> Om Smoker,
> Bagaimana pendapatnya mengenai showa omosako ? Apakah ada pengalaman keeping showa omosako ?
> 
> Kalau boleh di share ke kita2 nih.


Om Slamet, belum ad pengalaman keeping showa omosako nih, makanya pengen coba belajar keeping.  :: 




> Om slamet, om smoker pengalaman dengan shiro dan tancho shiro dari omosako.....



Om Zone, tancho shiro omosako pertama dan shiro omosako dr kc kmrn juga baru masuk kolam, jadi juga masih coba2 keeping

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Om slamet, om smoker pengalaman dengan shiro dan tancho shiro dari omosako.....


Om Smoker, coba dipamerin dong disini tancho shiro dan shiro utsurinya.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Saya pamer punya saya dulu ya....

Gender : Male
Size : 70 cm... foto ini, foto tahun lalu, sewaktu 65 cm

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## demmy

> Saya pamer punya saya dulu ya....
> 
> Gender : Male
> Size : 70 cm... foto ini, foto tahun lalu, sewaktu 65 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Kereeeennn bgt om..

----------


## Smoker

> Om Smoker, coba dipamerin dong disini tancho shiro dan shiro utsurinya.


Hahaha Om Slamet, kagak ada yang bisa buat dipamer.   






> Saya pamer punya saya dulu ya....
> 
> Gender : Male
> Size : 70 cm... foto ini, foto tahun lalu, sewaktu 65 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Mantap Om Slamet.
Nah kalo yang beginian, cocok buat pamer.

----------


## 471LLA

> Sorry keliwat om..


It's OK Ko Demmy ... Thanks sudah standby Ko Demmy  ::

----------


## herrydragon

> Saya pamer punya saya dulu ya....
> 
> Gender : Male
> Size : 70 cm... foto ini, foto tahun lalu, sewaktu 65 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Istimewa sekali om Slamet  :First:

----------


## dalozt

Asik dapet satu wakakaka

----------


## owi

> Saya pamer punya saya dulu ya....
> 
> Gender : Male
> Size : 70 cm... foto ini, foto tahun lalu, sewaktu 65 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


Wah keren banget om slamet, ini omosako atau farm lain?

----------


## Admin Forum

*Up.................Up................... 

Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir pada hari Kamis 26 Juni 2014,      pukul 21.30 WSK .*

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> Saya pamer punya saya dulu ya....
> 
> Gender : Male
> Size : 70 cm... foto ini, foto tahun lalu, sewaktu 65 cm
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



Serem.. matap bagnet.. emang keren keepingan om Slamet

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> .. ampyuunn om.. sambil nina bobo in anak...jd ikut bablas..


Nina bobo anak apa indukan om??hehe
kan masih ada shiro om, malem ini penutupan

----------


## Admin Forum

Up..... Up........
Untuk Shiro lelang akan berakhir pada pukul 21.30 WSK

----------


## Zone

Bruuuummm...

----------


## Pauran

Ikut shiro no. 48 Rp 5.1 jt

----------


## Admin Forum

18 menit lagi.................... :Behindsofa:

----------


## Admin Forum

*


REKAP SEMENTARA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 5.200.000  by Zone
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................





Untuk Shiro Utsuri berakhir sampai pukul 21.30 WSK dan tidak ada perpanjangan waktu

----------


## Admin Forum

5 menit lagi,,,,,,,,,  :Peep:

----------


## abiserpong

titipan om Yongki,
Shiro no. 37 - 5,3 jt
Shiro no. 32 - 5,7 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No.37 : + 100 rb

----------


## Lila

no.32 5,8 jt

----------


## abiserpong

titipan om Yongki,
Shiro no. 37 - 6 jt
Shiro no. 32 - 6,5 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

37 : + 100 rb

----------


## demmy

32-;5,8jt...

----------


## Admin Forum

Closed untuk Showa nya ya Om.............

----------


## wandy lesmana

no 30  - 5,6 juta

----------


## demmy

:: .. om abi emang sadis.. jagoan bid.. congrats om abi :cheer:

----------


## Pauran

Kok showa ?

----------


## wandy lesmana

artinya blom sah ya  :Heh:

----------


## Admin Forum

> Kok showa ?



Maaf Om salah.... maksudnya Shiro...... :Thumb:

----------


## Admin Forum

*


SELAMAT KEPADA PARA PEMENANG..........................* :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................




Terima kasih atas partisipasinya,,,, dan sampai jumpa di acara berikutnya...... :Wave:

----------


## abiserpong

> .. om abi emang sadis.. jagoan bid.. congrats om abi :cheer:


Hi om demmy,
Titipan buat om bos.... :Eek2: 
Salam

----------


## demmy

> Hi om demmy,
> Titipan buat om bos....
> Salam


Siaaapp om..  :Thumb:

----------


## Admin Forum

Untuk pembayaran dapat di transfer ke:

*BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral*
*A/C No.* *441 1012 837*
*A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko*


Copy bukti pembayaran dikirim via mail ke : *ad**[email protected], atau bisa di konfirmasi melalui thread ini.*
Pembayaran ditunggu selambat-lambatnya sampai tanggal 11 Juli 2014

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Om admin td sy sdh email bukti transfernya, sdh terima kah?

----------


## Admin Forum

> Om admin td sy sdh email bukti transfernya, sdh terima kah?


Siappp Om,, nanti aku cek ya,
Tks

----------


## epoe

_Yach, .....lumayan dapat ini. _

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Konfirmasi pembayaran Showa no.20 _ rm ( royal merapi koi). makasih Admin mohon bantuan nya unutk di cek.

----------


## Rx270

Bos admin kalau masih bs ikut di 5jt, ikut nimbrung no 33 bs kah shiro. Thanks.

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Makasi om admin, di tunggu KC showa & sanke nya

----------


## bodil

Dapet juga yah om epoe no.42 nya... :High5: 
hehehehe...
suhu om herrydragon... sarannya... Jgn sampai lepas...

Bakalan keren niyy...
 :Eyebrows:  :Peace:  :Clap2: 







> _Yach, .....lumayan dapat ini. _

----------


## demmy

Bukti pembayaran sudah di email kan

----------


## Admin Forum

> Bos admin kalau masih bs ikut di 5jt, ikut nimbrung no 33 bs kah shiro. Thanks.



Maaf Om, untuk ikan yang tidak terjual dalam lelang harga yang ditetapkan sesuai peraturan adalah Rp.8.000.000,-
Tks

----------


## owi

> _Yach, .....lumayan dapat ini. _


shironya bagus om epoe

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Om admin apakah sdh terima email bukti transfer dari para peserta?

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Om admin sy mau tny, berhubung baru kali ini ikut go & newbie di koi, kalo sy lihat peserta go ini hny 27 orang/ekor ikan, pertanyaan sy, apakah 27 ekor ikan sy dilombakan atau seluruh ikan (termasuk yg tdk terpilih) ?

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Ralat : apakah 27 ekor ikan ini yg terpilih saja yg di lombakan? 
Salah ketik, maksudnya ini , knp ketik sy 
hahahahah

----------


## epoe

_Begitu dari JKC, Februari 2015 ......................... karantina sebentar 3 Minggu, turun ke Cianjur Koi Fest 2015. !!!!_  :Tape2:

----------


## demmy

Biasanya sih klo di starskoi.. yg tdk terpilih jg ikut dalam penjurian ...

----------


## Admin Forum

> Om admin apakah sdh terima email bukti transfer dari para peserta?


Maaf om, baru dijawab untuk bukti transfer sdh diterima tadi sdh aku jawab juga via email kan ya Om

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Siap om demy, makasi om infonya
makasi om admin, nanti sy cek di spam

----------


## Admin Forum

> Ralat : apakah 27 ekor ikan ini yg terpilih saja yg di lombakan? 
> Salah ketik, maksudnya ini , knp ketik sy 
> hahahahah


Betul seperti yg dibilang Om Demmy, ikan yg tidak terpilih juga akan di ikut lombakan juga Om

----------


## Admin Forum

*


UPDATE PEMBAYARAN*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................

----------


## william o

Om admin, boleh minta tolong dicheck saya sudah transfer 5.900.000 a/n Suryanto Sumarlin. Tks

----------


## Admin Forum

> Om admin, boleh minta tolong dicheck saya sudah transfer 5.900.000 a/n Suryanto Sumarlin. Tks



Siappp Om, akan segera dicek.
Tks

----------


## Admin Forum

*


UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................

----------


## william o

Makasih om admin

----------


## Admin Forum

*


UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Zone
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp, PAID
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................



*Maaf ya Om ada revisi untuk rekapnya yaitu ikan No.08 yang tertulis an Rasito seharusnya Zone.
Terima kasih.*




> Showa 25 : 7juta (rasito)
> Showa 8: 5juta

----------


## 9KOI

Om admin sudah transfer 5,5jt andrianto sylviano. Thx

----------


## Admin Forum

> Om admin sudah transfer 5,5jt andrianto sylviano. Thx


Siapp Om, akan segera dicek
Tks

----------


## Admin Forum

*


UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv, PAID
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Zone
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto, PAID
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp, PAID
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI, PAID
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz, PAID
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................


*


Untuk pembayaran ditunggu selambat-lambatnya hari jum'at tanggal 11 Juli 2014
Terima kasih*

----------


## epoe

_waaadoh, belum bayar ? diingatkan ama Bu Admin ..............................malu._ :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## Pauran

Bu Admin saya sudah transfer pemabayaran tolong di cek ya, tks

----------


## Admin Forum

> Bu Admin saya sudah transfer pemabayaran tolong di cek ya, tks




Siappp Om,,,

----------


## DTm

> _waaadoh, belum bayar ? diingatkan ama Bu Admin ..............................malu._


Masih banyak temennya om...

----------


## Admin Forum

*


UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv, PAID
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Rasito
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto, PAID
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp, PAID
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI, PAID
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz, PAID
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran, PAID
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................


*


Kami informasikan bahwa untuk pembayaran ditunggu selambat-lambatnya adalah hari jum'at tanggal 11 Juli 2014
Terima kasih*.  ::

----------


## Admin Forum

*

UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv, PAID
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Zone
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto, PAID
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp, PAID
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI, PAID
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz, PAID
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran, PAID
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................


*


Kami informasikan bahwa untuk pembayaran ditunggu selambat-lambatnya adalah hari ini ya Om......
Terima kasih*.  ::

----------


## demmy

Hihihi.... ditunggu ikan mana yg dilepas...  :Becky:

----------


## Admin Forum

*

UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv, PAID
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Zone, PAID
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto, PAID
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp, PAID
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit, PAID
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI, PAID
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz, PAID
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen, PAID
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit, PAID
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus, PAID
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone, PAID
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran, PAID
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................

----------


## dTp

> *
> 
> UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*
> 
> 
> 
> *SHOWA*
> *SHIRO*
> 
> ...


wuih harga ikan"nya 
kapan bisa ngurus ikan" harga sgtu  :Pray:

----------


## Admin Forum

*

UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv, PAID
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe, PAID
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Zone, PAID
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto, PAID
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp, PAID
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit, PAID
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI, PAID
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe, PAID
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177, PAID
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz, PAID
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen, PAID
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit, PAID
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus, PAID
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone, PAID
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe, PAID
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran, PAID
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................






Kami informasikan untuk user name Nikoibagus untuk dapat menyelesaikan pembayarannya, dikarenakan waktu nya sudah melewati batas akhir pembayaran, maka kami tunggu konfirmasinya dalam waktu 1x24 jam.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Admin Forum

*

UPDATE PEMBAYARAN* *TERBARU*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   Rp. 5.500.000  by Smoker, PAID
No. 02   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 03   Rp. 6.100.000  by Slamet Kurniawan, PAID
No. 04   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 05   Rp. 5.200.000  by kpv, PAID
No. 06   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 07   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe, PAID
No. 08   Rp. 5.000.000  by Zone, PAID
No. 09   Rp. 5.800.000  by Rudyanto, PAID
No. 10   Rp. 5.600.000  by Yudihp, PAID
No. 11   Rp. 6.300.000  by Anggit, PAID
No. 12   Rp. 5.500.000  by 9KOI, PAID
No. 13   Rp. 6.600.000  by Rama ghaly putranto, PAID
No. 14   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe, PAID
No. 15   Rp. 5.000.000  by Nikoibagus
No. 16   Rp. 5.900.000  by William o, PAID
No. 17   Rp. 6.100.000  by Hero, PAID
No. 18   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 19   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 20   Rp. 5.000.000  by Royal Merapi Koi, PAID
No. 21   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dony Lesmana, PAID
No. 22   Rp. 5.000.000  by chandrab1177, PAID
No. 23   Rp. 5.100.000  by Dalotz, PAID
No. 24   Rp. 5.200.000  by Ekochen, PAID
No. 25   Rp. 7.100.000  by Anggit, PAID
  No. 26   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 27   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 28   Rp. 5.000.000  by fransagus, PAID
No. 29   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 30   Rp. 5.500.000  by Zone, PAID
No. 31   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 32   Rp. 6.500.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 33   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 34   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 35   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 36   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 37   Rp. 6.000.000  by Yongki, PAID
No. 38   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 39   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 40   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 41   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 42   Rp. 5.000.000  by Epoe, PAID
No. 43   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 44   Rp. 5.000.000  by demmy, PAID
No. 45   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 46   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 47   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 48   Rp. 5.100.000  by Pauran, PAID
No. 49   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................
No. 50   Rp. 5.000.000  by ......................

----------


## Admin Forum

Kepada Yth,
*Bpk. Nico Ariwibowo
User Id: Nikoibagus*

*Sanksi Administratif Forum KOI's*


Merujuk kepada thread : http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...UT-2014/page27

Bersama ini kami informasikan bahwa sampai dengan saat ini tidak ada konfirmasi apapun dari Anda mengenai penyelesaian kewajiban sebagai pemenang  ikan No.15, maka dengan sangat menyesal kami  harus memberikan Sanksi Administratif. 

Sanksi tersebut berupa, tidak dapat mengikuti seluruh kegiatan di forum KOI's (Jual,beli,lelang) selama *1 tahun*, * terhitung sejak tanggal* *23 Juli 2014 sampai dengan tanggal 23 Juli 2015*

Demikian pemberitahuan dari kami, terima kasih atas perhatiannya.



Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## demmy

Foto update kapan yah? Udah ukuran brp skrng yah? .... hasilnya jd bgmana yah? ...

----------


## Mossad

penasaran hasil GO

----------


## owi

> penasaran hasil GO


Diatas 60an om hasilnya

----------


## Mossad

om star jangan lupa update ya, kata om owi sudah diatas 60 cm, keren banget hasil GO muantab

----------


## epoe

> _Yach, .....lumayan dapat ini. _


*Hampir lupa ,,,,,, punya Koi di StarKoi ..................................................  .......................wkwkwkwkwk.*

----------


## RafflesG

Update foto terbaru dong Om Epoe

----------


## owi

> *Hampir lupa ,,,,,, punya Koi di StarKoi ..................................................  .......................wkwkwkwkwk.*


wah 2015, ikan jumbo masuk kolam om

----------


## david_pupu

> *Hampir lupa ,,,,,, punya Koi di StarKoi ..................................................  .......................wkwkwkwkwk.*


tarik sekalian setelah GO ini aja om hehehehe

----------


## epoe

> Update foto terbaru dong Om Epoe


*dikolam GO Star Koi, Bandung ............................................ mungkin ada baiknya di update satu kolam saja spy bisa ada sense gedenya spt apa ???*  :Panda:

----------


## owi

> *dikolam GO Star Koi, Bandung ............................................ mungkin ada baiknya di update satu kolam saja spy bisa ada sense gedenya spt apa ???*


Udah pernah ditengok om?

----------


## epoe

*Belum, tunggu Om David PV ke Bandung (2 hari penuh ).
*
 :Photo:

----------


## david_pupu

semoga cepat terwujud, 

musti bikin panitia nih

----------


## luki

> Foto update kapan yah? Udah ukuran brp skrng yah? .... hasilnya jd bgmana yah? ...





> *dikolam GO Star Koi, Bandung ............................................ mungkin ada baiknya di update satu kolam saja spy bisa ada sense gedenya spt apa ???*



Rencana nya akan di update di bulan Oktober Om.......pas per 4 bulan pertama......

nanti akan di update setelah dapat kepastian tanggal yang fix dari Starskoi

----------


## luki

barusan telp Pak Ayi....rencana akan di foto update ke 1,  di awal Oktober....
tanggal akan di posting menyusul....


Sold Via Starskoi

02 - Taufik H
18 - Hero

33 - Taufik H
46 -  Demmy / Budi

----------


## luki

*

UPDATE PESERTA*



*SHOWA*
*SHIRO*

No. 01   by Smoker, 
No. 02   by Taufik H
No. 03   by Slamet Kurniawan,
No. 04   by ......................
No. 05  by kpv, 
No. 06   by ......................
No. 07   by Epoe, 
No. 08   by Zone,
No. 09  by Rudyanto,
No. 10   by Yudihp, 
No. 11   by Anggit, 
No. 12   by 9KOI, 
No. 13   by Rama ghaly putranto, 
No. 14  by Epoe, 
No. 15   by ....................
No. 16   by William o, 
No. 17   by Hero, 
No. 18   by Hero
No. 19   by ......................
No. 20   by Royal Merapi Koi, 
No. 21   by Dony Lesmana, 
No. 22   by chandrab1177,
No. 23   by Dalotz, 
No. 24   by Ekochen,
No. 25   by Anggit, 
  No. 26   by ......................
No. 27   by ......................
No. 28   by fransagus, 
No. 29   by Demmy
No. 30   by Zone, 
No. 31   by ......................
No. 32   by Yongki, 
No. 33   by Taufik H
No. 34   by ......................
No. 35   by ......................
No. 36   by ......................
No. 37   by Yongki, 
No. 38   by ......................
No. 39   by ......................
No. 40   by ......................
No. 41   by ......................
No. 42   by Epoe,
No. 43   by ......................
No. 44   by Budi, 
No. 45   by ......................
No. 46   by Demmy
No. 47   by ......................
No. 48   by Pauran, 
No. 49   by ......................
No. 50   by ......................

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

wadoww...aku juga ketularan um Epoe, lupa punya 1 Shoowa GO. xixiix.

----------


## owi

> wadoww...aku juga ketularan um Epoe, lupa punya 1 Shoowa GO. xixiix.


waduh ikannya nyebar dimana mana  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## LDJ

> wadoww...aku juga ketularan um Epoe, lupa punya 1 Shoowa GO. xixiix.


Wadoww..memang royal sejati
Xoxoxo

----------


## dalozt

Oh ternyata aku jg pny.. Penasaran jd apa showa sumi minimalisku wakakaakk

----------


## owi

Waduh ikannya pada berceceran dimana mana... Gak inget ya... Bahaya

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Wadoww..memang royal sejati
> Xoxoxo


matrih...bingung ma GO bnyak bnget, kmrn ngebut ngebid and hasilnya ngeselip. ampunnn.....

----------


## LDJ

> Waduh ikannya pada berceceran dimana mana... Gak inget ya... Bahaya


Mudah2an yg berceceran cuma ikan om..amienn

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mudah2an yg berceceran cuma ikan om..amienn


yg belecetan ?? :Painkiller:

----------


## demmy

> barusan telp Pak Ayi....rencana akan di foto update ke 1,  di awal Oktober....
> tanggal akan di posting menyusul....
> 
> 
> Sold Via Starskoi
> 
> 02 - Taufik H
> 18 - Hero
> 
> ...


Om Luki sy ada ambil shiro no 29 jg...

----------


## dalozt

Om luki di update semua ikannya ya? Mantep ne penasaran

----------


## owi

> Mudah2an yg berceceran cuma ikan om..amienn


apalagi ya yg berceceran? :Spy:  :Spy:  :Spy:  :Spy:

----------


## demmy

Siapa yg bisa datang ke starskoi tgl 1 oktober?  :Becky:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ada apaan 1 oct, om ?

----------


## Mossad

ada acara apa om demmy?

----------


## demmy

Update fotonya om..😄

----------


## Mossad

sudah d tunggu tunggu sm om demmy

----------


## owi

> Siapa yg bisa datang ke starskoi tgl 1 oktober?


Wah tanggal 1 update, shironya jadi nih

----------


## YudiHP

*UPDATE KE 1 OKTOBER 2014*

*MA II Showa :*

No. 01   by Smoker, 
 

No. 02   by Taufik H
  

No. 03   by Slamet Kurniawan,
  

No. 04   by ......................
  

No. 05  by kpv, 
  

No. 06   by ......................
 

No. 07   by Epoe, 
 

No. 08   by Zone,
  

No. 09  by Rudyanto,
  

No. 10   by Yudihp, 
  

No. 11   by Anggit, 
  

No. 12   by 9KOI, 
 

No. 13   by Rama ghaly putranto
  

No. 14  by Epoe, 
 

No. 15   by ....................
  

No. 16   by William o, 
 

No. 17   by Hero, LUNTUR ( REPLACE NO 18 )
 

No. 18   by Hero
  

No. 19   by ......................
 

No. 20   by Royal Merapi Koi, 
  

No. 21   by Dony Lesmana, 
  

No. 22   by chandrab1177,
 

No. 23   by Dalotz, 
  

No. 24   by Ekochen,
  

No. 25   by Anggit, 
  




*Zebra Jr Shiro :*

No. 26   by ......................
  

No. 27   by ......................
  

No. 28   by fransagus, 
 

No. 29   by Demmy
  

No. 30   by Zone, 
  

No. 31   by .....................
 

No. 32   by Yongki, 
  

No. 33   by Taufik H
  

No. 34   by .....................
 

No. 35   by ......................
  

No. 36   by ......................
  

No. 37   by Yongki, 
 

No. 38   by .....................
  

No. 39   by ......................
 

No. 40   by ......................
  

No. 41   by ......................
 

No. 42   by Epoe,
  

No. 43   by ......................
  

No. 44   by Budi, 
 

No. 45   by .....................
  

No. 46   by Demmy
  

No. 47   by .....................
  

No. 48   by Pauran, 
  

No. 49   by .....................
  

No. 50   by ......................

----------


## Rizal61

No. 46 Istimewah... 

Ko Demmy... makan2   :Rockon:

----------


## epoe

*Ini GC .............................nya.* :Yo:

----------


## epoe

_Ini sudah game over ya ...................._ :Doh:

----------


## epoe

*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

*Kegiatan GO berlangsung 7 bulan selama periode Juli 2014 hingga  Februari 2015*, ohhh ... masih lama. Bisa lomba di Bandung ya .... :Spy:

----------


## abiserpong

Shiro no. 46 ..... perkembangan sumi nya luar biasa  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Rizal61

kolamnya Stars setara kolam Om Abi nih hahaha  :Thumb:

----------


## demmy

Wuick.. manthap" jadinya uy

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wuick.. manthap" jadinya uy


om demmy mantap matanya... luar biasa

----------


## demmy

> om demmy mantap matanya... luar biasa


Hokki om... *wibowo panda style*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Hokki om... *wibowo panda style*


knapa sebut2 nama wibowo nihhhh   :Eek2:  :Eek2:  :Eek2:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> knapa sebut2 nama wibowo nihhhh


No 21 yah .... Hihihi hihihi...  :Wacko:   :Tape2:  :Behindsofa:

----------


## demmy

Wkwkwkwk... liat showanya papih donny yg kayak panda jd keingetan wibowo dulu julukannya panda.... *gak nyambung* ....  :Doh:

----------


## owi

Wah kayanya ikan finish di size over 60 cm

----------


## abiserpong

> kolamnya Stars setara kolam Om Abi nih hahaha


Hi om Rizal...  :Becky: 
Sudah lama ga ketemu, sudah hampir setahun an berlalu dari show Nov.'13 Sukabumi ya ..
Salam.

----------


## Rizal61

ketemu kok Om... aku nya kan muter2 sekeliling arena... Om kan sibuk di tengah arena  ::

----------


## Rizal61

> Shiro no. 46 ..... perkembangan sumi nya luar biasa


untuk bisa pilih ikan spt ini, bukan penghobi sembarang ya? prediksi nya  :First: 

atau mungkin harus bertobat dulu main koi? terus kembali lagi dengan ilmu yang tinggi?  :Doh: 

 :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:  Koko Demmy

----------


## demmy

> untuk bisa pilih ikan spt ini, bukan penghobi sembarang ya? prediksi nya 
> 
> atau mungkin harus bertobat dulu main koi? terus kembali lagi dengan ilmu yang tinggi? 
> 
>  Koko Demmy


Big thanks jg utk uda rizal dan om Yusman, boncel jg.... 😊😊 :Smokin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Rizal61

awas lu tobat lagi sama koi   :Fish:   :Kev:

----------


## demmy

> awas lu tobat lagi sama koi


Hahahahaha...  :Rofl:  ampun suhu  :Hail:  ::

----------


## 471LLA

> Wuick.. manthap" jadinya uy


Bukan mantap jadinya Ko Demmy....Manthab Buanget ilmu picking nya shifu saya ini   :Clap2:

----------


## owi

> untuk bisa pilih ikan spt ini, bukan penghobi sembarang ya? prediksi nya 
> 
> atau mungkin harus bertobat dulu main koi? terus kembali lagi dengan ilmu yang tinggi? 
> 
>  Koko Demmy


mata elang memang yg memilih no 46

----------


## frostbitez

> Hokki om... *wibowo panda style*


wah bener tuh wibowo asal menang hokki mulu btw ini wibowo yg sama bukan ya?

----------


## majin91

buset dah..itu ikannya oke oke smua..apalagi shironya...bnyk yang diluar perkiraan suminya..kerenn euy GO nya  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## demmy

> wah bener tuh wibowo asal menang hokki mulu btw ini wibowo yg sama bukan ya?


Ya pasti sama om.... wkwkwk

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wibowo yg langganan champion bermata elang yah ?

----------


## Mossad

di tunggu Go selanjutnya om

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Haduch.....SHOWA ku.... :Wacko:  [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## demmy

Betul om slamet...wkwkwk

----------


## frostbitez

> Wibowo yg langganan champion bermata elang yah ?


yg bs liat tembus pandang ya om  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

> awas lu tobat lagi sama koi


Di invite lagi ke Group dong uda hehehe

----------


## DTm

> Haduch.....SHOWA ku.... [IMG][/IMG]


Kayanya paling kecil ya om,mungkin kalah rebutan makan ato ga suka naik ke atas ikut makan om...

----------


## demmy

> yg bs liat tembus pandang ya om


Pernah diintip sama wibowo yah om?  :Yield:  :Suspicious:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Kayanya paling kecil ya om,mungkin kalah rebutan makan ato ga suka naik ke atas ikut makan om...


Iyah nieh masa panjangnya man nambah 7 cm aja. wadoww.....anak tiri nieh ikan aku......

----------


## luki

Info dari Starskoi .......

Penjurian akan di laksanakan antara tanggal 12 / 13 Februari 2015 ( masih menunggu konfirmasi dari Omosako ).....

bagi yang ingin datang dan melihat penjurian, dipersilahkan datang ke Starskoi bandung......

----------


## epoe

*Nasibnya spt apa ya ...........*

----------


## majin91

> *Nasibnya spt apa ya ...........*


Bakal jadi Super om Epoe..
Shironya...I Like It

----------


## luki

Info dari Pak Ayi Starskoi...... dikarenakan mengikuti schedule kedatangan Omosako.......

*Penjurian akan di laksanakan.......

Hari       : Minggu 
Tanggal : 15 Februari 2015 
Jam       : 08.00 WIB 
Tempat : Starskoi Dago , Bandung*

Bagi yang ingin melihat penjurian....dipersilahkan......

----------


## dalozt

Semoga dpt angka hehe

----------


## demmy

Wadoh.... dah beres toh yah

----------


## YudiHP

*FINAL UPDATE FEBRUARI 2015*

*MA II Showa :*

No. 01   by Smoker, Final : 52 cm
  

No. 02   by Taufik H, Final : 51 cm
   

No. 03   by Slamet Kurniawan,Final : 54 cm
  

No. 04   by ..........., Final : 47 cm
   

No. 05  by kpv, Final : 49 cm
   

No. 06   by ............., Final : 42 cm
  

No. 07   by Epoe, Final : 52 cm
  

No. 08   by Zone,Final : 54 cm
  

No. 09  by Rudyanto,Final : 52 cm
  

No. 10   by Yudihp, Final : 51 cm
   

No. 11   by Anggit, Final : 52 cm
  

No. 12   by 9KOI, Final : 58 cm
  

No. 13   by Rama ghaly putranto, Final : 46 cm
  

No. 14  by Epoe, Final : 56 cm
  

No. 15   by .........Final : 55 cm
   

No. 16   by William o, Final : 50 cm
  

No. 17   by Hero, LUNTUR ( REPLACE NO 18 )
 

No. 18   by Hero, Final : 55 cm
  

No. 19   by ........Final : 50 cm
  

No. 20   by Royal Merapi Koi, Final : 46 cm
  

No. 21   by Dony Lesmana, Final : 49 cm
  

No. 22   by chandrab1177,Final : 49 cm
  

No. 23   by Dalotz, Final : 46 cm
   

No. 24   by Ekochen,Final : 53 cm
  

No. 25   by Anggit, Final : 51 cm
  




*Zebra Jr Shiro :*

No. 26   by ..........., Final : 50 cm
   

No. 27   by ..........., 
  

No. 28   by fransagus, Final : 50 cm
  

No. 29   by Demmy, Final : 45 cm
  

No. 30   by Zone, Final : 50 cm
   

No. 31   by ..........., Final : 45 cm
  

No. 32   by Yongki, Final : 51 cm
   

No. 33   by Taufik H, Final : 56 cm
  

No. 34   by ............Final : 46 cm
  

No. 35   by ...........Final : 46 cm
   

No. 36   by ............Final : 46 cm
  

No. 37   by Yongki, Final : 51 cm
  

No. 38   by ..........Final : 50 cm
  

No. 39   by ...........Final : 49 cm
  

No. 40   by ............Final : 43 cm
  

No. 41   by ..............Final : 46 cm
  

No. 42   by Epoe, Final : 46 cm
  

No. 43   by .............Final : 45cm
  

No. 44   by Budi, Final : 52cm
  

No. 45   by .............Final : 50 cm
 

No. 46   by Demmy, Final : 52 cm
  

No. 47   by ..........Final : 52 cm
  

No. 48   by Pauran, Final : 54 cm
  

No. 49   by .........Final : 55 cm
   

No. 50   by ............Final : 45 cm

----------


## YudiHP

*Penjurian akan di laksanakan.......

Hari       : Minggu 
Tanggal : 15 Februari 2015 
Jam       : 08.00 WIB 
Tempat : Starskoi Dago , Bandung*

Bagi yang ingin melihat penjurian....dipersilahkan......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tebakan saya 

Showa 3 , 7 dan 12 akan dapat nomer 

Shiro om demmy juara dahhh no 46, lalu 37 dan 35 ...

cuma nebak2 aja nihhhh.. hehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Tebakan saya 
> 
> Showa 3 , 7 dan 12 akan dapat nomer 
> 
> Shiro om demmy juara dahhh no 46, lalu 37 dan 35 ...
> 
> cuma nebak2 aja nihhhh.. hehehehe



ada kuda hitam no 13  buat showa

kuda hitam shiro no 32

----------


## Rotkiv

Ikut nebak ahh.. 
Showanya 03, 07 trs 02
Shironya 46, 03 trs 49
 ::

----------


## bagasichsan

keren keren semua uy, semoga bisa ikut kedepannya.. amiin

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hari ini lsg ke stars koi...  admin tolong dicatat no 35 saya beli.. tks

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Hari ini lsg ke stars koi...  admin tolong dicatat no 35 saya beli.. tks


Loh koq mendadak beli ?

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Loh koq mendadak beli ?


Nyelip di tikungan nihhhhh

----------


## YudiHP

*Penjurian GO Omosako di lakukan tadi pagi Jam 09.00 oleh Takayoshi Omosako sebagai juri tunggal* 


*pemilihan nominasi Showa .......*












*Juara I*



*Juara II*




*Juara III*



*Juara IV dan V*






*Pemilihan nominasi Shiro.....*









*Juara I*




*Juara II*



*Juara III*




*Juara IV dan V*





*Pengundian Door Prize*








*Pemenang Door Prize :

No 1.  ikan no : 05 ( KPV )
No 2 . Ikan no : 42 ( Epoe )
no 3 . Ikan no : 44  ( Budi )
no 4 . Ikan no : 21  ( Doni L )
no 5 . Ikan no : 28  ( Frans Agus )
no 6 . Ikan no : 30  ( Wilson / Zone )
No 7 . Ikan no : 23  ( Dalotz )
No 8 . Ikan no : 33  ( Taufik H )
*

*Sampai berjumpa di acar GO selanjut nya........*




untuk para pemenang Door Prize.....silahkan menghubungi Starskoi

Pak Ayi Wiratman : 0811215148
Pak Aan Agustiana : 081322227021


untuk pengambilan dan pengiriman ikan....juga garap menghubungi pihak Starskoi dengan nomor tersebut di atas....


Terima Kasih.

----------


## epoe

_Kali ini menang :
yang Showa dapat no.2 : Rp. 5 jt
yang Shiro no. 42 : dapat door Price -2 = Rp.3,5 jt 
yang Showa satunya lagi MATI !!! ................ bisa2 yg diramalkan Om DL, juga menang !!!_

----------


## epoe

*Lumayan dapet juara II :* Rp. 5jt 




*Ini juga dapet Lucky Draw no.2 : * 3.5jt

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Selamat om epoe.. Hebat dan keren

----------


## Ady

wah congratz untuk semua pemenang..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> wah congratz untuk semua pemenang..


om ady ikutan yg mana nihhh ???

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Selamat Om Epoe.

----------

